# exterior steel door leak??



## deepstuff (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,
     I have and exterior steel door with magnetic seals along the sides and top.   On the bottom the sill is capped with aluminum with a plastic channel threshold.  I have replaced the door sweep seal on the bottom of the door and checked to ensure that the holes in the plactic channel are clear.  
    Whenever we get rain with wind on the face of the door water can be seen entering my house at the lower corners of the door.  Things are worse when we have snow folowed by rain.  Are there better seals I can get?   Is there anything I can do except install a storm door?   A Storm door would make it hard to get out when we do have snow.

Thanks!


----------



## mikee (Oct 15, 2009)

Does your door have a weather stripper? You can replace the weather stripper or install if it doesn't have any. Steel doors can have magnetic weather stripper.


----------



## deepstuff (Oct 15, 2009)

yes, mine has a magnetic weather strip.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you tried brush seals? Door Seals Weather Seals Weatherstripping Brush Door Seal Was the first result in Google search, check it out.


----------



## Andersen (Nov 11, 2009)

That is a easy door fix. I would start by removing all of the old caulking. Once that is done, then make sure that the surfaces are dry, and start by re-caulking.


----------



## ArmchairDIY (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it possible the water is leaking between the sill and the jamb and not the weatherstripping? It is a good idea to maintain the caulk joint there.


----------

